# [SOLVED] unknown filesystem exfat

## jommes

Hello together,

I have an external exFat formatted device.

I emerged exfat-utils and fuse-exfat.

When trying to mount this device, I get:

```
Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
```

Can someone help pls?

BestLast edited by jommes on Wed Apr 20, 2016 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## axl

try with -t vfat? mount -t vfat. 

if that doesn't work, you need to recompile your kernel with exfat support. see filesystems options.

EDIT: or emerge sys-fs/exfat-utils sys-fs/fuse-exfat ?Last edited by axl on Wed Apr 20, 2016 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

Maybe this post responds to your question:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-936634-start-0.html

----------

## jommes

Hi axl,

thanks for fast reply.

 *Quote:*   

> recompile your kernel with exfat support

 

Kernel supports vfat.

 *Quote:*   

> try with -t vfat? mount -t vfat.

 

I tried, result:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.5:/home/shared, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)  

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so.
```

dmesg output:

```
FAT-fs (sdc1): bogus number of reserved sectors

FAT-fs (sdc1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
```

Do you think something might be wrong with formation?

Best

----------

## axl

no. it was my bad. didn't know exfat isn't support natively in kernel. see the later edit. most likely emerge sys-fs/exfat-utils or sys-fs/fuse-exfat. not sure which.

----------

## jommes

Thanks everyone.

Somehow ... I completely missed emerging fuse-exfat (I was so sure) ...

Now it's working fine ...

Thanks everyone  :Smile: 

----------

